# The age of deepfake has arrived!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

With consequences nobody can foresee. No visual medium can be trusted to have truth. Here's a well-known scene from "The Shining," Complete with Bartok's music. But that ain't Jack, it's Jim!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

I would say people have to learn to be skeptical and aware of sources, but it seems there are legions of people who will believe any nonsense that facebook or twitter shows them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I ran into this video through an article on MarketWatch, which said that it had run up over 220,000 clicks on YouTube in less than a day. An industry person says, "This deepfake of Jim Carrey as Jack Nicholson is better than any CGI recreation I've seen in a Hollywood film. We are officially at a point in time where we can't trust video recordings as being a trustworthy record."

The whole article, which is interesting, is here.

Coming next: "Video surfaces of Joe Biden cooking, eating cute little puppies".


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Agreed, the potential for deepfakes to progressively get better and better at recreating history with near-perfect accuracy is scary and hard to imagine. Even creepier, it's hard to actually measure our abilities to differentiate real versus fake considering the most popular videos on deepfakes are labelled as such — so at this point in their popularity we know what we're watching is fake, because we clicked on a video or headline that was about deepfakes. Effectively, it's like we won't be able to tell the difference when people actually start sneaking them in places with real mal intent — or maybe they already have been and we don't even realize.

On another note, now I'd like to see Ace Ventura: Pet Detective with Jack instead of Jim.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

Before there was electronic media (television, film, radio) people had to rely on the printed word and in that case anything could and would be printed, true or not, and people had to decide what to believe and what not. We're back to that, although there will be people who continue to think that they can believe video.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rather than construe false reality this will just enable more denial of reality. "Fake News" whatever reality you want to deny.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good answer, Jack!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I had a much longer reply for his thread but I don't have time to post it. I'm currently loading up my carbine and heading to a DC pizza parlor.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> I had a much longer reply for his thread but I don't have time to post it. I'm currently loading up my carbine and heading to a DC pizza parlor.


If you're hunting for Jeffrey Epstein, he was arrested this weekend, on multiple counts.... now we can practice photoshop detection on dozens of images that show Epstein with various luminaries from Trump to Clinton and many many in between... I already spotted one going around on twitter that shows Trump with young Ivanka on a motorcycle with Epstein to the side - the Epstein image is from another photo on his jet, known as the Lolita Express.

I've not seen any mention on TC of this VERY significant news event, no doubt because nobody on the left wants to think about it. They are scrambling on damage control through online resources and fake news allegations to implicate Trump who reportedly disassociated himself from Epstein years ago for this very reason.

You all gonna joke about pizzagate and Biden eating puppies but your attention would be better spent on the evidence that may come out of the Epstein prosecution...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

philoctetes said:


> If you're hunting for Jeffrey Epstein, he was arrested this weekend, on multiple counts.... now we can practice photoshop detection on dozens of images that show Epstein with various luminaries from Trump to Clinton and many many in between... I already spotted one going around on twitter that shows Trump with young Ivanka on a motorcycle with Epstein to the side - the Epstein image is from another photo on his jet, known as the Lolita Express.
> 
> I've not seen any mention on TC of this VERY significant news event, no doubt because nobody on the left wants to think about it. They are scrambling on damage control through online resources and fake news allegations to implicate Trump who reportedly disassociated himself from Epstein years ago for this very reason.
> 
> You all gonna joke about pizzagate and Biden eating puppies but your attention would be better spent on the evidence that may come out of the Epstein prosecution...


Gee, cut down on your coffee intake. Not my reference at all.

BTW, Biden does not eat puppies. How absurd!!!!!! Everyone knows he likes the felines young!

And.....if WJC took part in the Lolita Express and that can be proven....he should go to jail for a long time!

Your turn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> [Post deleted because I really do not have a clue what you are banging on about]


Larry: Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?
Crash Davis: Well, Nuke's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?
[Jose nods]
Crash Davis: We need a live rooster to take the curse off Jose's glove and nobody seems to know what to get Millie or Jimmy for their wedding present.
[to the players]
Crash Davis: Is that about right?
[the players nod]
Crash Davis: We're dealing with a lot of **** here.
Larry: Okay, well, uh... candlesticks always make a nice gift, and uh, maybe you could find out where she's registered and maybe a place-setting or maybe a silverware pattern. Okay, let's get two! Go get 'em.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Room2201974 said:


> ...And.....if WJC took part in the Lolita Express and that can be proven....he should go to jail for a long time!


James Patterson, a popular author, wrote a book about Epstein a couple of years ago titled "Filthy Rich." In a recent interview, he said that Trump had Epstein thrown out of Mar-a-Lago ca. 2004 for "inappropriate behavior" with staff. He also said that he doubts either Clinton or Trump was aware of Epstein's criminal activities.

But I'm sure there will be a lot of people hoovering up all the dirt they can find. So the story may change. I'm betting on WJC!


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate it when everything is looked at through the lens of politics. Politics come and go and usually have no appreciable impact to the average person. Deepfake will have a far greater impact even if the viewer is not aware of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2019)

KenOC said:


> James Patterson, a popular author, wrote a book about Epstein a couple of years ago titled "Filthy Rich." In a recent interview, he said that Trump had Epstein thrown out of Mar-a-Lago ca. 2004 for "inappropriate behavior" with staff. He also said that he doubts either Clinton or Trump was aware of Epstein's criminal activities.
> 
> But I'm sure there will be a lot of people hoovering up all the dirt they can find. So the story may change. I'm betting on WJC!


When you doing something so seriously illegal you keep it a secret. Trump, Clinton, whoever, may have been invited to sleazy parties with a lot of girls around, I don't think it is likely that they were involved in anything chargeable. But we will see.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Gee, cut down on your coffee intake. Not my reference at all.
> 
> BTW, Biden does not eat puppies. How absurd!!!!!! Everyone knows he likes the felines young!
> 
> ...


This a thread about false imagery where people make references to pizzagage and puppyvores and something is wrong with my response? My coffee is nothing compared to the ritalin on your nightstand.

Your turn.... (no exclamations marks necessary)

PS... more on twitter, today saw a photoshp of Clooney and Obama on a boat with what appear to be young Asian girls... of course it's not real...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Delete...............


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

philoctetes said:


> This a thread about false imagery where people make references to pizzagage and puppyvores and something is wrong with my response? My coffee is nothing compared to the ritalin on your nightstand.
> 
> Your turn.... (no exclamations marks necessary)
> 
> PS... more on twitter, today saw a photoshp of Clooney and Obama on a boat with what appear to be young Asian girls... of course it's not real...


Wow, you missed the appropriate response again. Seems to be a pattern.

BTW, you know that fast food place on main street, Pizza in a Cup? They have the best pizzagage ever. Wash it down with a cup of covfefe.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

What is more irrelevant than a thread about a *fake* (i.e. fiction) book made into a fake movie and refaked again by another fake actor? Does this thread really have more value if we avoid current events and just look at fake upon fake with nothing but fake all the way through (i.e. Hollywood, the primary dispenser of fake imagery and a whole lotta perversion too).

What am I talking about? Are you guys really so censored from hearing the news? I may be old but I ain't dead yet.

O I get it. The green faces are little Martians who are invading the forum. Still learning how English works. Ha.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

This article discusses the deepfake of Mark Zuckerberg that happened about a month ago.

https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/07/mark-zuckerberg-deepfake-video-spectre-instagram/


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I just posted about Zuckerberg in relation to this on another thread with FB's bass-ackwards endorsement of death threats.

The point is there is no way anybody can separate these issues from politics. To h*** with Hollywood and their phony realities.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Wow, you missed the appropriate response again. Seems to be a pattern.
> 
> BTW, you know that fast food place on main street, Pizza in a Cup? They have the best pizzagage ever. Wash it down with a cup of covfefe.


You need to see a shrink.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> What is more irrelevant than a thread about a *fake* (i.e. fiction) book made into a fake movie and refaked again by another fake actor?


The thread was intended to be about a newly developed ability to create fake videos that cannot be easily discerned to be fake. Even the Zuckerberg video won't stand up to much scrutiny, so this is indeed new. And, I expect, very significant in a lot of ways.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Announcer with the very best top 40 well modulated AM voice*

"This thread has been brought to you by the GRU. The GRU; for when you're looking for the deep state and you're looking at the wrong state, come see our slate. We'll NEVER stear you wrong."


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

philoctetes said:


> You need to see a shrink.


I fail to see how attacking me personally is relevant to this thread. Nor should it ever be appropriate behavior in TC.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

KenOC said:


> The thread was intended to be about a newly developed ability to create fake videos that cannot be easily discerned to be fake. Even the Zuckerberg video won't stand up to much scrutiny, so this is indeed new. And, I expect, very significant in a lot of ways.


Ken, I'm trying to make your OP more relevant to what matters in life - are you too proud to see that?

For those who are confused, I did not bring up pizzagate, Room Nowhere did. Pizzagate may not be real, but the Epstein arrest is. Let's not have such blindness and hostility to reality. Room 0 can go back to reading Stephen King or whatever juvenilia gets her off...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> I fail to see how attacking me personally is relevant to this thread. Nor should it ever be appropriate behavior in TC.


It's what you wanted, another reason to whine at me.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> What is more irrelevant than a thread about a *fake* (i.e. fiction) book made into a fake movie and refaked again by another fake actor? Does this thread really have more value if we avoid current events and just look at fake upon fake with nothing but fake all the way through (i.e. Hollywood, the primary dispenser of fake imagery and a whole lotta perversion too).
> 
> What am I talking about? Are you guys really so censored from hearing the news? I may be old but I ain't dead yet.


Wow, you're old? Really?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

amfortas said:


> Wow, you're old? Really?


I did not say I was older than anybody else, so you may be older...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> I did not say I was older than anybody else, so you may be older...


Age is just a number. And a discussion thread persona.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

amfortas said:


> Age is just a number. And a discussion thread persona.


Avoiding the confusion of others is a good way to stay young


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

*deepfake* is just another tool in the disinformation box. In that sense it is nothing new, just being refined to the point where it's harder to discriminate for the average viewer. 

We're already so far gone that most have swallowed other deepfake tactics that have already conquered the minds of far too many. If you think mind control is something that CAN happen, I have news for you, it already is happening.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ahhhhh, the beauty of the ignore list! Nothing worth reading there anyway.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/25/business/alex-jones-pizzagate-apology-comet-ping-pong.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2019)

philoctetes said:


> *deepfake* is just another tool in the disinformation box. In that sense it is nothing new, just being refined to the point where it's harder to discriminate for the average viewer.
> 
> We're already so far gone that most have swallowed other deepfake tactics that have already conquered the minds of far too many. *If you think mind control is something that CAN happen, I have news for you, it already is happening.*


Good thing it doesn't work on you. :lol:


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

One thing that could be mentioned as well. It also affects the person in the video. This has occurred where a deepfake is made with an actresses/musicians face appearing in a porn video and looked very real. It was all fake.

On many of these you would be able to tell right away (just like other videos of this kind). Others would not be so able to easily spot. 

I think the Zuckerberg deepfake was made give Mark Zuckerberg a taste of his own medicine. Anyone believes that Facebook is going to voluntarily help on this is naïve. The only time they seemingly make any moves is when they are seemingly forced to.

Facebook has gotten a lot of bad press but Wall Street still loves Facebook. Zuckerberg went before a Congressional committee but it was all about a token objection from Congress. Nothing was changed on either side. Congress, for it's part has not passed any legislation to help people have an awareness of where their data goes once it is captured by big companies such as the one the EU did. (GDPR).


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well gee folks, I just can't imagine where fake news comes from. Gotta run. I have to free up my computer now for a massive email dump from my friend Seth Rich.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Larry: Excuse me, but what the hell's going on out here?
> Crash Davis: Well, Nuke's scared because his eyelids are jammed and his old man's here. We need a live... is it a live rooster?
> [Jose nods]
> Crash Davis: We need a live rooster to take the curse off Jose's glove and nobody seems to know what to get Millie or Jimmy for their wedding present.
> ...


With many thanks for preserving my profound and insightful post for all eternity. :tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> With many thanks for preserving my profound and insightful post for all eternity. :tiphat:


Other folks didn't get it, but I think it's a classic. Worthy of the admiration like the counterpoint of your namesake!:cheers:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Room2201974 said:


> Well gee folks, I just can't imagine where fake news comes from. Gotta run. I have to free up my computer now for a massive email dump from my friend Seth Rich.


...and more from the tinfoil hat wing of American politics...


----------

